# filmstrip disappeared Develop mode



## Roz (Jul 28, 2018)

How do I get my filmstrip back in Develop mode?


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jul 28, 2018)

All of the panels can be controlled from the Window > Panels submenu.
Choose Window > Panels > Filmstrip or press the keyboard shortcut, F6.
On the Panels submenu, notice that the four panels around the image have the shortcuts F5, F6, F7, F8.

If it disppeared without warning, you might have pressed F6 by mistake.


----------

